# Beretta USA



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Video showing how the Beretta M9 is manufactured.

GI Factory - Beretta 9mm : Videos : Military Channel

:smt1099


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good video Cougartex. Very interesting. It would be nice to see some other gun makers do some videos like that. What"s with the commercials? I felt like I was watching regular tv.:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Very interesting, I like watching this kind of stuff, how products are made, "How It's Made", etc.



Frank45 said:


> It would be nice to see some other gun makers do some videos like that.


CZ Factory Tour


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> What"s with the commercials? I felt like I was watching regular tv.:smt023


This video was not made by Beretta. It's from a TV show, called G.I. Factory, on the Military Channel.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I kind of figured. They just got to put them in there. Well thats capitalism for ya.:smt033


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Always wondered what Bruniton was. A sprayed on finish that is baked at over 800 degrees in an oven.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 cougertex

Thanks I really enjoyed the video's.

I love my Beretta's (all of them) :smt082

:smt1099


----------

